# NBA Finals Game 1: Heat @ Spurs (6/5 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, well, well...we meet again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I feel good about this one. The team is playing great and I think the Spurs are exhausted.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Spurs had the opposite type of run of last year...and so did we. 

Hopefully outcome is the same.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last years finals was some amazing basketball. Should be fun. Motivation will be on the Spurs side, obviously. Heat are gonna have to match that. 

This is the Spurs lineup that ended up starting for the Spurs in the last few games of the finals. Heat ended up starting Mike Miller, so im thinking the same will be the case this year with Rashard in the Miller role.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron needs not **** around and destroy Boris diaw. Hope LBJ is getting a steady dose of jumpers up, he's see this D before. 

Need bosh to not be a pussy also. Gonna have to drag Duncan away from the paint, and D up appropriately. Timmy had his way with CB last year. 

Nervous, excited...it's the Finals baby!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worth noting Parker is under an injury cloud also with a bum ankle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kawhi Leonard put up huge numbers in the Finals as well. 

Also, I'm already frustrated by Danny Green 3's and the series hasnt even started yet.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

We got to take Green out of the game, and of course Ginobli won't be as bad. Good news for us though, Wade is healthy. We got this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually, I doubt the Spurs use this starting lineup they used in game 7. Guessing they'll keep Manu coming off the bench unless absolutely necessary.

Last year the Heat set an NBA Finals record for least amount of free throws in a 7 game series. It'll be interesting to see if the Spurs use the same D from last year (laying off of Wade and Lebron) and to see if Lebron and a healthy Wade attack it differently this time.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

steal game 1 please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This time around LeBron likely won't feel the need to show he won't be coaxed into taking jumpers. Take the shots they give you. You can make them.

Patty Mills/Marco Bellineli YOLO/of course 3s coming up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm guessing Spurs go Parker/Green/Leonard/Diaw/Duncan to start. Or Pop could just say last year going small didnt work so instead they stay big. Doubt it. 

I see the Heat sticking with Rashard starting at the 4. If it aint broke, etc. Plus if he can do a solid job on West, he should be able to do the same with Diaw.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see what Wade has in store, everybody is forgetting about his injuries last year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade had a couple of huge games in the finals. Especially in the two biggest games of last season, games 4 and 7 especially. Hopefully the knee allows him to put up big numbers consistently this year. 

Bosh has to play better in this series this year. He rebounded great, but he has to do better than 11.9ppg on 47%. Looking back at his numbers, its amazing how far and how quickly the 3pt shot has come for him. He was 0 for 6 in the finals from 3 for the series. He might get 6 3's in one game in this finals series. Has to hit them. Unlike last season, he's coming into the finals in a nice rhythm.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade had a couple of huge games in the finals. Especially in the two biggest games of last season, games 4 and 6 especially. Hopefully the knee allows him to put up big numbers consistently this year.
> 
> Bosh has to play better in this series this year. He rebounded great, but he has to do better than 11.9ppg on 47%. Looking back at his numbers, its amazing how far and how quickly the 3pt shot has come for him. He was 0 for 6 in the finals from 3 for the series. He might get 6 3's in one game in this finals series. Has to hit them. Unlike last season, he's coming into the finals in a nice rhythm.


Lol I don't know if 14 points on 6-15 shooting is considered a huge game for anybody...especially Wade. But he was nice game 4 and Game 7 as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My bad. Typed 6 instead of 7


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Parker is "Hopeful" for Thursday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473124937381576705
Just looked it up. Wade was -48 on the series. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we should see a significantly better Wade this time around. Just gotta hope Bosh can keep up his recent play, and Lebron doesn't have a few of 'those' games.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I have a feeling that Belinelli is going to play the Danny Green role this time around. And yes, I'm aware Danny Green is still on the Spurs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ooooh good call on Marco, yeah he had a big series against us when he was on the Bulls...can definitely see him and Green causing us havoc.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Said on twitter Marco was annoying enough with the Bulls. Gonna be so "of course" in this series.

Wow, -48 for Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Belinelli is a better player than Gary Neal, but Neal also shot 14-30 from 3 in the finals against us last season.

Manu is the guy who I expect will want to have a much better series. He had one big game and a few stinkers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I actually missed game 5 when I added them up. Wade was an even worse -54 for the series. 

Here's Wade +/- in the 7 finals games:

Game 1: -11
Game 2: +4
Game 3: -29
Game 4: +5
Game 5: -6
Game 6: -15
Game 7: -2


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I think Miami is going to make a statement in Game 1. I don't think they want to flub up like against Pacers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess we're underdogs:










Heard Windhorst on some San Antonio station say that he was getting hate from Heat fans while doing a live shot for ESPN today for picking the Spurs. He then said that if you dont root for the Heat like most of the local media guys do down here then you get hate.

Someone tell him that mostly everyone down here hates him for the countless negative articles he's written since following his meal ticket to Miami.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

-48 is incredible...wow. Definitely anticipating a much better Wade this time around


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Guess we're underdogs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Underdogs for sure. Everyone i've talked to is picking the Spurs and almost all sports radio shows/podcasts are all picking them.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I took Miami in tonights game for the win because they were underdogs. If you bet Miami as the underdog you'll make more money then you will lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474705294648672256
No real surprise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now its official


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474710649772457984
Beasley and Hamilton are inactive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs starting big


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474712152708632577


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Solid start except Wade's drunkeness.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Another time we fail to make points off of their TOs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope that gets Wade going (and remembering he's at his best going inside).

Lewis is gonna continue getting open looks. Needs to regain that shot from the end of the Pacers series.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel Beas would be a good matchup on the Spurs...my recollection is he has always played well against them.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Loving how Heat started but clanked 2-3 shots and Spurs pulled back.

Back with the lead with Wade's gorgeous move in the paint.

WTF was Rashard doing before though


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

TO and then a three.

Same again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manu hasn't even hit rim on these threes...****


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Ginobili starting strong ****. Will be a tough series if he plays like that. Back to back 3.

Heat had one mental lapse and Spurs punished them.

Spurs up 5, Heat time out.

damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two bad turnovers lead to two Manu 3's.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Chalmers has been bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Again...Manu...not hitting rim


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manu is on fire


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Manu is on fire


Allen just looked at him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Threes killing us


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** Ragdoll is killing us both with his 3s and play making.

Heat's 2nd unit is getting destroyed by Spurs' pick and roll.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-20 after 1

Manu came in and dominated. 9 points 3 assists in just 7 minutes. 

Became too much Lebron or nothing to end the quarter. Need others to step up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seemed like a good quarter until the offense sputtered and Ginobili tore us apart. Fortunately it was mostly on the 3 3s, 2 of which we'll take.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal and 3 by Ray


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Really unnecessary.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shooters everywhere...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bellinelli with his first "are you kidding me" make. Hideous form on that 3.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Too much mental lapse from the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick basket by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 fouls on Mario. Mario's rough playoffs continues.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been great since the slow start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade starting cook. A few great moves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron looked a little passive on a couple of possessions there. Needs to remain aggressive

Game of runs so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of my biggest Spo gripes is his refusal to adjust defensive packages for personnel. How long does he want to watch the Spurs tear us apart off of PnR traps? This isn't Indiana.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****ing Lewis, you are 6'10. Can't you finish over Ragdoll under the rim!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

great start for Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Lebron. Stay aggressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many missed shots to end this half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed shot...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lewis needs to hit these shots, Rays missed treys were bad too. All wide open.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank God Green didn't make that 3. My heart stopped for a second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-49 at the half

Miami ends the half missing 5 wide open shots. 3 3's by Ray, a J by Bosh and a 3 by Lewis. the good news is that they were great shots. Just gotta hit them.

Lucky the Spurs didnt capitalize on the Heat going cold to end the half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shard not so good today. Was impressed by that mid-range pull-up, but he's bricking relatively easy 3 looks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was Miami's A game? That no AC must be getting to Bill Simmons.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474738979854503936
Sounds rough in there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 54-49 at the half
> 
> Miami ends the half missing 5 wide open shots. 3 3's by Ray, a J by Bosh and a 3 by Lewis. the good news is that they were great shots. Just gotta hit them.
> 
> Lucky the Spurs didnt capitalize on the Heat going cold to end the half.


Just unacceptable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 333

Good to see


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lewis 3333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 333

Nice 8-0 run after falling down 9


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade with a Step back 3!? Wow!!!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

These TOs are killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade specialty from Lebron. A bad shot that went in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So much "no no no YES!" on that LeBron 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474743710476140544
Was gonna say that was a weird timeout.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Turn around 3 by Lebron!? Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The no AC is officially a huge deal with Lebron having to sit early.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

How can you defend the inbound like that, Lewis?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now the one looking dead tired.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade can't just give up on a Ginobili drive like that without knowing help is in place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RAY ALLEN! :laugh:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

The heat is heating up Allen like he is 20 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful goal tending call. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs turning it over like crazy right now. Making the Heat run like crazy in this heat though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We got screwed on that putback


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The obligatory bullshit buzzer beater


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Tough that LeBron's put in didn't count and Splitter made the layup the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3 followed by the "of course" buzzer beater.

78-74 after 3

Great quarter for the Heat. Spurs helped out with a ton of bad turnovers. 

Hopefully Lebron's cramping issues dont turn up because of this heat. Need to get him hydrated during these timeouts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't take nearly enough advantage of all of their TOs.

That incorrectly called goaltend was as bad as I've seen. Gotta err on the side of not calling it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Goal tending calls, like shots at the end of the quarter/shot clock, should be reviewed during the following timeout, and reversed if the wrong call was made.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Goal tending calls, like shots at the end of the quarter/shot clock, should be reviewed during the following timeout, and reversed if the wrong call was made.


It certainly should.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario back in..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wario...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh Mario...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Second time we are out of bounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333 and1


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Booooosh.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOSH Huge with the 3s tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ceebeee


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Huge shot by Bosh. Maybe the foul didn't NEED to be called, but we've had some rough ones go against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron gets cramps or whatever this is and decides to take two horrible shots without passing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And this is what I feared. The cramps are back for Lebron.

These next 3 minutes that he sits will decide this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Trouble. I'm still pissed about that goaltending call.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Some bad possessions and now LeBron is limping.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, Lebron sitting with only a 2 point lead....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's leave Danny Green wiiiiiide open twice in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Really, really tough to not blame this on that damn broken AC as Lebron would never not be in the game at this point. But you cant leave Green wide open twice.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****ing Green with like 8 points in 2 min. **** **** **** ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So frustrating. May have given away the game in that Danny Green sequence.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This whole broken ac thing is a ploy to get Doris Burke to take off her shirt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is such bullshit.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, TP with a second 3 in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Props to the Spurs for closing this game out like they are supposed to. But this is such bullshit to lose Lebron like this because of a factor outside of basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good for the Spurs for capitalizing, but I can barely take this game seriously. Obviously everyone had to play in the same conditions, but it's obvious at this point LeBron has some odd issue with thigh cramps.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Frustrating beyond belief


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We had this game and choked.

sonava.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose

Spurs destroyed the 4th. 36 points on 14-16 shooting, including 6-6 from 3. amazing. But the life was sucked out of the Heat once Lebron's cramps began.


----------



## titom (Jun 6, 2014)

Hope Lebron will catch next game..it is real final without him..great game for Spurs..I didnt expect this comeback when they were down by 7pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-9 Spurs run in the final 7:31 of the 4th after Lebron left for the 1st time in the 4th.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

The heat should have stole this one...should have tightened the screws defensively and made smarter plays with the 86 -80 lead....hopefully lebrons cramps don't act up again during a crucial time during the series...i was gonna use game one to gauge who will win this series....sorry to say but it don't look good for the heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game 2 is now a real must win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Spurs turning it over like crazy right now. Making the Heat run like crazy in this heat though.


Lebron was on the floor at this time. He was having to run out a lot. Ended up costing the Heat in the long run 


Wade2Bosh said:


> Hopefully Lebron's cramping issues dont turn up because of this heat. Need to get him hydrated during these timeouts.


:hibbert:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aside from LeBron being absent down the stretch, this game reminded me of G1 vs. OKC. Heat basically in control most of the way and lost it down the stretch.



> @marcelluswiley
> I played w/a broken toe b4, but couldn't even stand up w/cramps. Lebron's at a disadvantage in heat because of his level of lean muscle mass


Interesting. Wondered if his bulk and lean muscle plays a factor in his apparent propensity for cramps.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

We have never lost game 2 when lose game 1 in a series. In Fact since Lebron and Bosh came to Miami we haven't lost a series after losing Game 1.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Pyrex said:


> We have never lost game 2 when lose game 1 in a series. In Fact since Lebron and Bosh came to Miami we haven't lost a series after losing Game 1.



You love that stat, i don't blame ya, but there is always a chance it can go the other way...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jace said:


> Aside from LeBron being absent down the stretch, this game reminded me of G1 vs. OKC. Heat basically in control most of the way and lost it down the stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Wondered if his bulk and lean muscle plays a factor in his apparent propensity for cramps.


that and HGH


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pyrex said:


> We have never lost game 2 when lose game 1 in a series. In Fact since Lebron and Bosh came to Miami we haven't lost a series after losing Game 1.


Sounds like they're due.


----------

